# my eldar apocalypse force



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

hello. it has been a while since i posted something here...
So to renew my posting habit. here are some of my apocalypse forces..
for more eldar pictures go to my blog on another site 
http://www.gwhobby.net/forum/index.php?topic=3673.0





































































just a few foto's..
comments are welcome


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, a Forge World fan for sure! Looks menacing man!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, that is a lot of FW fo sho. A nicely painted army. I like the Avatar and the blue worls quite well. How many points you runnin'?


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

about 10.000 points painted eldar.. 1000 unpainted.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

10k PAINTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think you may be my new hero


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit. THat is a crapload of stuff to have painted. Nice work.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Very impressive I must say. +rep fo show. like to see more of that 1k you have left soon, keep it up :good:

Grish


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

i am playing another apocalypse battle tomorrow, and since i had to unpack my army, i made a picture.

guessing on the picture is about 9000 points.

u can really see the size difference between the phantom and the revenant 










i have the tribal lines on every skimmer now (the picture in the first post were all wip, but i did not have a picture of them complete.. )









for the entire picture collection(not a blog) can always look at the photobucket account.
name is Ragdmezzegis


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

now that is a serious amount of eldar +rep for awesomeness


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow awesome! :shok:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yellow so much yellow. 

How did you get a good mix?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

fuck me! that is a bucketload of superheavy goodness. i love the void spinner conversion too. where did you get the 2nd scorpion turret from?

+Rep for you sir!


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

Yellow color = first good basecoat white, then sunburst yellow and a wash of grephonne = finished... quite eazy.


the turret = well.. the scorpion turret that came with the model was broken so i called forgeworld and they replaced it. Then i fixed the first one while converting it to the voidspinner turret. so now i can opt a voidspinner or scorpion

btw thx u all for the bucketloads of rep


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Seen them in real life couple of times but the group photo still amazes me !!
Looking forward to next Apocalypse battle !!!!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

This is epic man. And in yellow...you're my hero.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great models there mate.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I see some Dark Eldar hiding behind your moniter, ready to ambush their weak cousins.:security:

All in all, a freaking awesome effort man.


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

hehe,.. the dark eldar were a little project of mine to give me a little change of pace.
was painting yellow continously and went a little mad, so in came purple darkeldar.

i only did 2 raiders. and the weapons were not even attached yet ( still aren't )

if u follow the link in my 1st post u will see how they are painted... but i never finished them, and well.. dumped them behind my monitor...

altough they now reside in my kitchen...
where they will be next week, i have no idea

again thx for all the rep and reactions..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a very sweet army, nice looking with a shitload of FW stuff to make it even better. Oh and not to mention freaking HUGE!!! Very cool man.


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis (Jul 22, 2009)

heya all..

started with some extra painting projects to detail my current army

all my skimmer windows are basic black.. want to give them some color.


these 4 ar e the first of many canopies to be painted.

like to hear ur opinion about them.


----------



## wolflordcole (Jun 13, 2010)

that must cost millions:shok:


----------

